# Anyone ever created a language with music?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I was thinking a full blown language, not coded words into a song, like some have put Bach's name but made a full blown language, with grammar and what not in it?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Probably not grammar, but certainly a lot of what-not.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Morse code

sdkansglkas(required to reach limit)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

This sounds really cool to me. I can certainly imagine an alien race who uses music as a language. As to that, many non-Western cultures already use pitch as an important part of meaning.

I'd be interested to hear this language once it is created.

[Edit: I seem to recall a Robert Heinlein YA book with an alien race whose language was transcribed on the page as musical notes on a staff. Now I can't remember which one. "Have Spacesuit, Will Travel?" Or maybe "Starman Jones."]


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

_Close Encounters_, anyone?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Something like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solresol ?

On a side note, a lot of music is "dialogical" as in ritornello form. Sibelius' symphonies have a lot of "musical dialogue" between the different families of instruments, reaching agreement at climaxes or disagreement leading to anticlimaxes and even "giving up" when agreement is impossible (the end of the 4th symphony).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dustin said:


> Morse code
> 
> sdkansglkas(required to reach limit)


that's rhythm with no reliance upon pitch.


----------

